
Ask HN: What to Do with a List of UK Fintech Journalists? - leonagano
My partner has been working for more than 10 years as a PR professional. We now live in London and she has a list of UK&#x27;s Fintech Journalists. We don&#x27;t want to sell the list but create a SaaS service using her expertise. The SaaS would help startups to create and send personalised pitches to different journalists among other features like &quot;where you&#x27;ve been featured&quot;, &quot;write press releases&quot;, &quot;doing follow-ups with journalists&quot;... Would you think is it something useful to be built?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I would use a service like this! Definitely ping me caleb@blockexplorer.com if
you need any testing help!

~~~
leonagano
thanks, I'll do it

